# How best to clean up Corrosion ?



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking for tips, tricks, suggestions from you mechanics and DIY'rs out there..

How would you mitigate then treat corrosion ?

This is not specifically a boat/motor, but rather my Brownies Dive Pump. When I got her out for mini-season, its been put away for several months and when put away It was sprayed down with Corrosion-X, but apparently there may have been salty undercoating. I had loaned it out last time it was used.
Imagine opening the cover on your outboard and the exposed cast metal block parts have white corrsion especially around steel bolts and other metal parts. Its mostly surface stuff, but I may replace a few of the steel bolts.

I was thinging a wire brush, or small wheels used for removing rust and stuff attached to my drill or dremmel lite tool... there are a lot of non flat areas, then recoat with either Corriosion-X or BoneShield.

Does anyone have any good tips, perhaps a spray/liquid that could be used to remove some or most of the corrosion similar to neutralizing rust with balsalmic-vinegar, as there are some areas that you just can't get to without doing a full tear-down.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Salt away. Wash and rinse with the hose a few times.

Stop loaning your shit out and this problem will disappear.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Salt away. Wash and rinse with the hose a few times.
> 
> Stop loaning your shit out and this problem will disappear.


Thx... on it, Salt Away first pass did take a lot of it off, then I had to scurry into the house due to nearby lightning. Will continue tomorrow. Its tuff to get into all the area's.

Yea I know about loaning stuff.. but this is my buddy that always take me diving and he's pretty meticulous, as a matter of fact I got the Salt Away from him. He's had Brownies for 25+ years, he's on his 4th one, this is my 2nd. We used to be the only boat/divers out there with one.. Now we are probably the only boat out there with 2 pumps, we take one as a spare you never know when you're going to flip one or pull that rope and the handle come's off in your hand. I think he had kids, (30 year old kids), one of them mine doing the cleaning last trip of the season, and I did not check it just put it away taking their word it had been rinsed down.. so it's really my fault.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Salt away. Wash and rinse with the hose a few times.
> 
> Stop loaning your shit out and this problem will disappear.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


>


LOL

I hear Rupaul is looking for some new @$tt pirate to share. Remember, sharing is caring!


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Salt away. Wash and rinse with the hose a few times.
> 
> Stop loaning your shit out and this problem will disappear.


Does anyone use the SaltAway as motor flush?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

My wild hare guess is there are far more people who use it on the inside of their motors than the outside.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

BobGee said:


> Does anyone use the SaltAway as motor flush?


I flush mine after every saltwater trip with it. I haven’t had to get into it internally yet, but I’d like to think it’s working amazing!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

I typically spray everything off with salt away boat trailer etc then wash it up
With soap then run salt away through the motor. Now if only having a clean skiff meant catching more fish haha


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Distilled white vinegar in a spray bottle. I buy it by the gallon from Walmart


----------

